

Transparent Privacy Control via Static Information Flow Analysis - contextfree
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=152507

======
contextfree
I just thought it was kind of wild that not only does TouchDevelop now feature
an app-store-within-an-app, but it has its own capability system that appears
fancier than the one in the phone app store itself (or any other that I've
seen).

